# RedNek Wine Glass makes $5 million in sales



## ibglowin (Dec 20, 2011)

Why didn't someone here think about this idea! 







*NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- America's love affair with the irreverent, tacky and politically incorrect is making millions for at least one business.
Carson Home Accents, a 41-year-old, family-owned company based in Freeport, Pa., struck gold recently when it started manufacturing and selling RedNek Wine Glasses.
The company, a wholesaler of gift and home decor items, started making the wine glass -- simply a Ball Mason jar glued on top of a Libbey candlestick holder -- 10 months ago, and in less than a year, the product has had $5 million in sales.
"The RedNek Wine Glass has quickly become a phenomenon," said John Hill, vice president of Carson Home Accents.
In the beginning... It was only by chance that the idea of the product came to the attention of the company in January.
"One of our salespeople saw this item on a shelf at a Hallmark store," said Hill, adding that Carson Home Accents subsequently met the original inventor of the product and signed a licensing deal with her that allowed the company to manufacture and sell RedNek Wine Glasses.
Okie Morris, 43, who invented the Original RedNek Wine Glass, calls herself a "repurposer." "I use old things and give them a new twist," she said.*


----------



## fleemartin (Dec 20, 2011)

Man, I wish I would have thought of that!!!!


I'm not surprised though, It is the perfect vessel for skeeter pee.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 20, 2011)

Well that kind of ruins the redneckness! LOL


----------



## winebreath (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey guys, the wife and I just got back from town and we stopped at Hobby Lobby and got some more mason jars and the candle bases and the glass glue to make some more of these. You can make them really cheap around 2-3 dollars each. We give them for gifts and use them at our home bar.
everyone seems to like them.
Later........wb-out


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 20, 2011)

Why couldnt I have thought of something like that.... Go figure...... They actually make glass glue? Might have to pick some of that up at hobby lobby and make a set for my wife for Christmas as a gag gift....


----------



## winebreath (Dec 20, 2011)

the glass glue(super glue) comes in a little red tube with a plunger.
Darndest stuff.....you have to glue them up then take them out in the sunlight for the glue to set up...something about ultra-violet light activates it.

the first ones that I done I just left sit on my bar figuring that they would set up over night, but when I came down the next day I picked one up to check it and it was still wet and fell apart..........so I read the instructions.......held it together and walked outside and it set up almost instantly.

later......wb....out


----------



## wvbrewer (Dec 20, 2011)

Cool.. I can see them being used all the time over here in WV.


----------



## shen (Dec 20, 2011)

My daughter gave me the quart size one for my birthday last week. I giggled.


----------



## joea132 (Dec 20, 2011)

It is funny. I bought one for my father for Christmas.


----------



## CoachPieps (Dec 22, 2011)

Dollar Tree has the parts and instructions:

http://www.dollartree.com/kitchen-t...-Idea-DIY-Wine-Glass/213c264c377e90/index.ens


----------



## Flem (Dec 22, 2011)

winebreath said:


> the glass glue(super glue) comes in a little red tube with a plunger.
> Darndest stuff.....you have to glue them up then take them out in the sunlight for the glue to set up...something about ultra-violet light activates it.
> 
> the first ones that I done I just left sit on my bar figuring that they would set up over night, but when I came down the next day I picked one up to check it and it was still wet and fell apart..........so I read the instructions.......held it together and walked outside and it set up almost instantly.
> ...



I guess it wouldn't work in Western Pa. The sun never shines here--or so it seems. LOL


----------



## roblloyd (Dec 22, 2011)

A neighbor just gave us 2 of them yesterday!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 24, 2011)

Been drinking wine out of mason jars for a long time.

Where the hell is MY cut.

The stem does scare me though! LOL


----------



## Sirs (Jan 2, 2012)

arcticsid said:


> Been drinking wine out of mason jars for a long time.
> 
> Where the hell is MY cut.
> 
> The stem does scare me though! LOL



LOL I hear ya Sid been doing it here for years also well wine and other stuff


----------



## rhoffart (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey, I got one for Christmas ... it's a liitle goofy looking but I guess that is the point. Now I have a story to go along with it.


----------

